

Firebase fundraising lessons learned - mayop100
http://blog.firebase.com/post/25613623705/fundraising-post-mortem

======
wensing
Someone please say something intelligent but not begrudging about the fact
that only having to spend 27 days raising $1.1 million is such an abnormally
short time frame that while interesting the "lessons learned" will probably
not be transferrable to the vast majority of entrepreneurs.

~~~
avree
Have you ever raised large amounts of funding? (I see you have a $45k seed on
your current company) A month has been pretty standard in my experience, even
raising larger (A) rounds.

Fundraising is a big drain on founding team bandwidth, so there's obviously
incentive to get it done as soon as possible.

~~~
wensing
I succeeded at failing to raise money for our company, but spent a long time
doing it.

